# Tilt trailers??



## Mike Redmond (Oct 29, 2009)

I just finished rebuilding a tilt trailer,new axle /wheels/springs/lights/2inch coupler/added 3 ft to frame and the list goes on...ended up costing as much, if not more than a new trailer...The main reason behind this ,is that I was told by a couple of boat dealers that they dont make new tilt trailers for boats anymore???Did search far and wide on this side of the border(Canada)..is it the same case in the USA ?I wouldnt have flinched at the cost of a new one, but it could not be found.I still got work to do on this trailer, and I am getting caught up by the cold weather out here .Theres got to be some outfit that still build these, if anyone knows could you please forward the info,Thanks Mike


----------



## lcdr frank (Nov 8, 2009)

Down here in Lower Ala you can still find tilt trailers but the preferred type is the so called drive on. A lot of the places I put in at are not real good for a drive on so it is time to crank on the winch. I can use mine either way.


Frank


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 16, 2009)

yea, I have rollers and I crank mine on too. I don't mind though. The boat always aligns itself straight on the trailer.


----------

